# Beak chipped/cracked? Need Help



## Yodatheredeye (Jul 25, 2017)

Please see pics and advise as to whether or not a vet visit is in order. Thanks members!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is beautiful  

His beak looks perfectly normal, the cracking you see is from his beak "moulting" old layers of keratin as the beak grows. Soon his beak will look as good as new!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In this particular case, the crack looks like more than just the normal sloughing off of keratin to me.

I certainly hope that StarlingWings is correct.
However, I'd keep a very close eye on your budgie and, if he were mine, I'd have him looked at by an Avian Vet to be on the safe side.

I had one bird with a cracked beak. 
My Avian Vet filed the beak down somewhat. This was done to reduce the likelihood of the bird biting on something and cracking the beak off completely.*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It looks fairly normal although as the older beak wears away and sloughs off normally it my help if she had access to small "safe" sticks to chew on. Check this sight for trees that are safe for
chewing exercise.


----------



## Yodatheredeye (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank so for all of your replies. scooter is doing great! His beak is looking far better after some outer layers flaked off. I was surprised when I witnessed it for the first time as a bird owner while Scooter was eating a raw carrot shaving. I felt like it was my first baby losing his first tooth <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that Scooter's beak is just fine :thumbsup: Good to hear


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear the beak was simply molting. That is excellent. :thumbup:

I'm closing the thread now.

Best wishes!*


----------

